
Why agile and especially scrum are terrible - jmngomes
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2015/06/06/why-agile-and-especially-scrum-are-terrible/
======
joeblow9999
'I once worked at a company where a product manager said that the difference
between a senior engineer and a junior engineer was the ability to provide
accurate estimates. '

I once had a manager ask me 'can we be more aggressive on these estimates?' my
answer was "absolutely. i can give any estimate you want" he shut up after
that.

